# Fuel Protest/TT cruise!



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

With the price of petrol reaching Â£1.00 a litre for standard unleaded, i was wondering where all these fuel protesters had gone since all the last protests a few years ago!. At the time these people were saying "if the cost of petrol rises above 4p a litre they would kick off again". 
Well maybe its time for action and we could have a TT meet whilst were at it!. It would attract some attention from the fat cats and mps. 
What if we all on a set day and time all converged on certain areas like the M25,M1,M6 etc etc. all at pre arranged junctions and cruised down(or up) the said motorways at a set speed slow enough to cause some disruption but not grind things to a halt and see what the fat gits make of it! .
Just a thought . 
[smiley=thumbsup.gif] or [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] .


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

:evil:

Maybe a spam email would be as effective? :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So, let's hold up all the traffic going about it's normal daily business, none of whom have any influence whatsoever on Govt fuel duty levels, in order to make a political statement about fuel prices?

:?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Let's moan about how much it costs to fuel our cars by using as much of the stuff as possible by driving up and down the motorway all day for no point whatsoever! :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

the stig said:


> With the price of petrol reaching Â£1.00 a litre for standard unleaded, i was wondering where all these fuel protesters had gone since all the last protests a few years ago!. At the time these people were saying "if the cost of petrol rises above 4p a litre they would kick off again".
> Well maybe its time for action and we could have a TT meet whilst were at it!. It would attract some attention from the fat cats and mps.
> What if we all on a set day and time all converged on certain areas like the M25,M1,M6 etc etc. all at pre arranged junctions and cruised down(or up) the said motorways at a set speed slow enough to cause some disruption but not grind things to a halt and see what the fat gits make of it! .
> Just a thought .
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] or [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] .


What a stupid idea..... let's all jump in our cars, fill up with petrol, drive about the place, complain of the price of petrol, drive home & fill up again.

If you don't like the cost of running your car - buy a car, or other greener solution, that does not cost so much for you to run.


----------



## nickdsmith (Feb 8, 2007)

Would anybody notice if you slowed the M25 down?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

funnily enough I got this e-mail re petrol prices and boycotts

THIS HAS GOT TO BE WORTH A TRY, OR ARE YOU JUST GOING TO ROLL OVER TO BE KICKED AGAIN!
STAND UP AND BE COUNTED.

>PLEASE READ ALL See what you think and pass it on if you agree with it. 
>We are hitting 95p a litre in some areas now, soon we will be faced
>with paying Â£1 a ltr. Philip Hollsworth offered this good idea:
>
>
>This makes MUCH MORE SENSE than the "don't buy petrol on a certain day
>campaign that was going around last April or
May!
>
>
>The oil companies just laughed at that because they knew we wouldn't
>continue to hurt ourselves by refusing to buy petrol.
>
>
>It was more of an inconvenience to us than it was a problem for them.
>BUT, whoever thought of this idea, has come up with a plan that can really work.
>Please read it and join in!Now that the oil
companies and the OPEC
>nations have conditioned us to think that the cost of a litre is CHEAP,
>we need to take aggressive action to teach them that BUYERS control the
>market place not sellers.
>
>
>With the price of petrol going up more each day, we consumers need to
>take action. The only way we are going to see the price of petrol come
>down is if we hit someone in the pocket by not purchasing their
Petrol!
>And we can do that WITHOUT hurting ourselves.
>
>
>Here's the idea: For the rest of this year DON'T purchase ANY petrol
>from the two biggest oil companies (which now are one), ESSO and BP.
>
>
>If they are not selling any petrol, they will be inclined to reduce
>their prices. If they reduce their prices, the other companies
will
>have to follow suit. But to have an impact we need to reach literally
>millions of Esso and BP petrol buyers. It's really simple to do!!Now,
>don't whimp out on me at this point... keep reading! and I'll explain
>how simple it is to reach millions of people!! I am sending this note
>to a lot of people. If each of you send it to at least ten more (30 x
>10 = 300)... and those 300 send it to at least ten more (300 x 10 =
>3,000) ... and so on, by the time the message
reaches the sixth
>generation of people, we will have reached over THREE MILLION consumers!
>
>
>If those three million get excited and pass this on to ten friends
>each, then 30 million people will have been contacted! If it goes one
>level further, you guessed it... .. THREE HUNDRED MILLION
>PEOPLE!!!Again, all You have to do is send this to 10 people. That's
>all.(and not buy at ESSO/BP) How long
would all that take?
>
>
>If each of us sends this email out to ten more people within one day of
>receipt, all 300 MILLION people could conceivably be contacted within
>the next 8days!!!
>
>
>Acting together we can make a difference If this makes sense to you,
>please pass this message on.PLEASE HOLD OUT UNTIL THEY LOWER
THEIR
>PRICES TO THE 69p a LITRE RANGEIt's easy to make this happen. Just
>forward this email, and buy your petrol at Shell, Asda,Tesco, Sainsburys, Morrisons Jet etc.
>i.e. boycott BP and Esso


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Im doing my bit I evaluate where I have to go to run my business at the start of the week,who can deliver instead of me fetching and carrying if its not essential I do not do it, fuel bill as dropped 25%   Even the garage where I have my account remarked the other day my diesel sales were down. I think if we all did a bit more it would start to hurt them. :wink:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Hilly10 said:


> who can deliver instead of me fetching and carrying


Is it me, or doesn't that use the same amount of fuel? How does that affect Mr. Esso? :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Its the suppliers fuel not mine :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

As it's the government who take the lion's share of the price of a litre of fuel shouldn't any protest be directed at them?

With the price of oil approaching $100 a barrel the government should be reducing the level of tax they take per litre of fuel but they won't do that because they can now use the excuse that they need to tax fuel to preserve the planet :evil: .


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wish i WAS only paying Â£1 a litre :evil:

The last few fills of V-Power have been 105.9, 106.9 & a barsteward Motorway Service Station robbed me of 108.9 per litre.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

At least I claim the VAT back on mine that helps


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Wish i WAS only paying Â£1 a litre :evil:
> 
> The last few fills of V-Power have been 105.9, 106.9 & a barsteward Motorway Service Station robbed me of 108.9 per litre.


I got 98.9 with a fuel voucher for Tesco's 99 yesterday 8) the only problem is I'll be filling up again tomorrow night :lol:

Makes you realise what an economical unit the 1.8T is in mapped form


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> funnily enough I got this e-mail re petrol prices and boycotts
> 
> THIS HAS GOT TO BE WORTH A TRY, OR ARE YOU JUST GOING TO ROLL OVER TO BE KICKED AGAIN!
> STAND UP AND BE COUNTED.
> ...


Done.

I have sent this e-mail to 10 people and I agree with it: if we all did it, it'll work. I know from my own experience that that sort of thing works on the continent. So why shouldn't it work here!!!!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Ikon66 said:


> funnily enough I got this e-mail re petrol prices and boycotts
> 
> THIS HAS GOT TO BE WORTH A TRY, OR ARE YOU JUST GOING TO ROLL OVER TO BE KICKED AGAIN!
> STAND UP AND BE COUNTED.
> ...


Thanks for the input ikon66. At least this way something might happen . Passed it on to 20 friends !


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Interesting site...

http://www.petrolprices.com/price-of-petrol.html

The goverment takes the most and does nothing to retrive it...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Wish i WAS only paying Â£1 a litre :evil:
> 
> The last few fills of V-Power have been 105.9, 106.9 & a barsteward Motorway Service Station robbed me of 108.9 per litre.


I find it hard to beleive you're paying more than 40% of that Paul ;-)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

A garage in Wolverhampton Â£1.13 a litre diesel to day Sat 17th Nov :evil: :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think I'll buy a push bike :twisted:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I suspect that Â£1 per litre will look cheap over the next few years.

Enjoy the heady days of cheap fuel while you can.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

There was a report in the paper today that the Road Haulage fuel protesters are going to start again. They are banding together Welsh Scottish and Norh west and promise it is going to happen. So get stocked up with your bread and such :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> There was a report in the paper today that the Road Haulage fuel protesters are going to start again. They are banding together Welsh Scottish and Norh west and promise it is going to happen. So get stocked up with your bread and such :?


I'll walk to the shops or take a push bike 

My clients can walk to my house and back: that'll be their warm up/cool down :lol: :lol:

Seriously, this sh-1-te is costing me more than the petrol bills :evil:


----------

